
You can use Android system on your PC - Oyinga
https://www.bignox.com/blog/play-dbz-dokkan-battle-pc-noxplayer-5-quick-advices-fast-track-way-higher-levels/
======
gaspoweredcat
any reason why this is better than other options like Bluestacks?

